# ASRock Z77 Extreme4 vs Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H



## UltraPhilSKill (21. Juli 2012)

Zu meinem PC für dieses Jahr möchte ich mir ein gutes Mainboard kaufen, welches sich für Übertakten eignet.
Als die optimalen Kandidaten kamen mir das ASRock Z77 Extreme4 und das Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H. 
Verbauen will ich folgende Komponenten:

Intel Core i5 3570K (gekühlt durch einen be quiet Dark Rock 2)
Corsair Vengeance 2x4GB Low Profile
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC
Samsung SSD 830 128GB
Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB WD1002FAEX
be quiet! Straight Power E9 580W CM

Stimmt bitte für einen der beiden Mainboards ab und argumentiert eure Entscheidung 

MfG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juli 2012)

[x] Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H
Generell gute Erfahrungen mit deren Boards über viele Jahre hinweg ( Asrock ist natürlich auch ok ), und deren UEFi Bios soll ja ganz gut gelungen sein


----------



## Sysnet (21. Juli 2012)

[x] _ASRock Z77 Extreme4

_Habe selbst den Z68-Vorgänger und bin insgesamt sehr zufrieden mit dem Board. Ist allerdings erst mein zweites ASRock-Board. Vorher habe ich eigentlich meist ASUS oder Gigabyte gekauft.

Ich denke aber das man mit beiden Boards keinen Fehler macht. Optisch sind beide auch sehr schick. ASRock bietet jedoch fast immer etwas mehr Ausstattung zum selben Preis. Das war auch der Grund weshalb bei mir das Extreme4 verbaut ist.


----------



## coroc (21. Juli 2012)

[x] _Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H
_Mit GB hab ich gute Erfahurung gemacht. _AsRock auch, aber zum Oc verhalten kann ich da nix sagen
_


----------



## True Monkey (21. Juli 2012)

Das Giga ....einfach aus dem Grund das bei dem die Spannungswandler selbst unter last nur lauwarm werden (bei asrock kann man auf denen Spiegeleier braten )


----------



## Softy (21. Juli 2012)

Ja, das mit den Spawa's kann ich bestätigen. Wenn man da bei übertakteter CPU drauflangt, holt man sich Brandblasen 

Dennoch bin ich mit dem Asrock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 sehr zufrieden, der i5 lässt sich damit super übertakten, 5,3Ghz unter Luft sind da drin  Mit keinem der beiden Bretter machst Du imo was falsch, ich stimme aber trotzdem mal für

[x] Asrock


----------



## Westcoast (21. Juli 2012)

ich habe für das gigabyte board abgestimmt, weil ich immer zufrieden war und bin. jetzt liegt in der abstimmung wieder gigabyte vorne grins.


----------



## True Monkey (21. Juli 2012)

ich habe das abstimmen vergessen ....gerade nachgeholt und das Giga weit nach vorne gebracht


----------



## UltraPhilSKill (21. Juli 2012)

Durch die momentane Lage der Abstimmung, tendiere ich zurzeit zu Gigabyte.  Außerdem gefällt mir das Gigabyte Mainboard vom Aussehen her besser un es hat 2 USB (3.0) Ports mehr als das ASRock (ich mag die goldenen Stellen am Extreme4 nicht ^^).
Sollte jemand mir noch gute Argumente des Extreme4's nennen, kann er mich noch umstimmen  Sollten keine Antworten mehr kommen, hole ich mir das Z77X D3H nächsten Monat 
(Schon mal danke an alle, die bisher ihre Meinung abgegeben haben )


----------



## torsten1970 (21. Juli 2012)

Nun habe ich den Gleichstand aufgehoben.
Ich nutze selber das Gigabyte Z77X-UDH3, was sich ja nur durch kleine Ausstattungsdetails unterscheidet, aber ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Die Boardbeschriftung ist sehr gut und übersichtlich, alle für mich wichtigen Kabel (SATA) liegen bei und eine Kurzanleitung auf Deutsch gibt es auch. Nun gut, das Handbuch selbst ist natürlich Englisch, aber das geht mit guten Schulenglisch locker von der Hand. Die Bebilderung könnte manchmal ein wenig größer ausfallen, aber da "meckere" ich auf hohem Niveau.
Das Board vermittelt mir eine gute Stabilität (sowohl was die Handhabung angeht als auch die Haptik/Optik) und das UEFI ist selbst für mich Neuling-OC übersichtlich. 
Ich glaube ein Jeder hat so seine Präferenzen, daher entscheidet der eigene Geschmack und Geldbeutel!
Viel Spaß auf jeden Fall, egal mit welchem Board!


----------



## BUNDaner (21. Juli 2012)

[X] ASRock Z77 Extreme 4
Gleichstand 
Läuft gut und das UEFi ist in meinen Augen auch ganz gut gelungen.
Außerdem bietet es noch ein paar nette Beigaben, wie Diagnose LEDs und einen Clear CMOS Taster am IO-Panel.


----------



## Sysnet (21. Juli 2012)

@BUNDaner
Jep, auf einem Benchtable unverzichtbar.


----------



## Necthor (21. Juli 2012)

Ich bin grad auf der Suche nach einem neuen Z77 MoBo.
Eigentlich wollte ich einen ASUS kaufen aber die schlechten Nachrichten über den Support haben mich abgeschreckt.

Da kommt mir dieser thread sehr gelegen, brauche nur das Endergebnis abwarten.

MSI und Intel MoBos stehen hier nicht zur Auswahl, wäre aber interessant zu wissen wo diese im Vergleich zu Asrock und Gigabyte stehen würden.


----------



## coroc (21. Juli 2012)

Von Intel würde ich abraten, bei MSI könnte man das MSI Z77A-G45, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (7752-010R) | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen


----------



## Necthor (22. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich es richtig sehe hat der kein Lucidlogix Virtu MVP


----------



## Softy (22. Juli 2012)

Darf ich nochmal abstimmen?


----------



## Westcoast (22. Juli 2012)

softy 

warum asrock ist doch wieder vorne, oder möchtest du gigabyte eine stimme geben?


----------



## Necthor (22. Juli 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Darf ich nochmal abstimmen?



Wenn Du einen 2ten NoBo hast!?
Ansonsten würde das Umfrageergebnis zur ungenauigkeit neigen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juli 2012)

Asrock ist ja nicht schlecht, nur bei mir hat Gigabyte durch die Jahre seinen positiven Eindruck gestärkt


----------



## boltar174 (22. Juli 2012)

Bin auch gerade auf der suche nach nem neuen Z77 Brett
Das GB ist bei mir auch in der engeren Auswahl, da ich die letzten 5 Jahre nie ein Problem hatte mit GB und habe etliche schon verbaut

Mit ASrock nur mit alten Serien Erfahrung, aber da eher nicht so schöne.....deswegen GB 

GRZ


----------



## Rosigatton (23. Juli 2012)

Juhu, ich bin auch für Gigabyte, weil mein Holzklasse-Brett seit Anfang 2008 ohne zu Mucken läuft.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Juli 2012)

Ich persönlich bevorzuge Gigabyte-Bretter. Seit vielen Jahren laufen die bei mir absolut störungsfrei .


----------



## UltraPhilSKill (23. Juli 2012)

Gigabyte führt wieder mit 3 Stimmen! ;D Gibt es noch jemanden der für ASRock sprechen will?


----------



## Softy (23. Juli 2012)

Ja, aber ich darf ja nicht mehr abstimmen 

Wie wäre es, wenn Du ein Brot von der Tischkante fallen lässt, und die Butterseite entscheidet?


----------



## bloodhound01 (23. Juli 2012)

Für GB, weil ich mir gearde das Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H gekauft habe


----------



## UltraPhilSKill (23. Juli 2012)

bloodhound01 schrieb:


> weil ich mir gearde das Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H gekauft habe


 
Gutes Argument


----------



## Andregee (24. Juli 2012)

asrock weil bei dem der pci express slot für meine soundkarte sehr weit weg vom grakaslot entfernt liegt.
das spart meiner 7970 oc ein paar grad im vergleich zur dichteren bauweise bei meinem alten board.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (24. Juli 2012)

ASRock hat mehr ausstatung zum selben preis jedoch ist es zum übertakten ein kleines kleines bisschen "schlechter" ist schon übertrieben, die spannungswandler werden zu warm, aber ansonsten ein seeehr heißer kandidat.

Ich würde jedoch das D3H nehmen wenn nicht sogar das UD3H. Diese haben eine zuverläsigere spannungsversorgung.

Also Gigabyte


----------



## coroc (24. Juli 2012)

@TE: Bis wann läuft die Abstimmung noch?


----------



## UltraPhilSKill (24. Juli 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> @TE: Bis wann läuft die Abstimmung noch?


 
"Wenn ihr die zeit braucht", dann könnt ihr noch 4 bis 8 Wochen abstimmen


----------



## Sysnet (25. Juli 2012)

SilverTobias90 schrieb:


> Ich würde jedoch das D3H nehmen wenn nicht sogar das UD3H. Diese haben eine zuverläsigere spannungsversorgung.



Das hat wenigstens Knöpfchen.  Wie gesagt, bei den beiden vorgeschlagenen Boards würde ich klar das ASRock nehmen.  Wenn allerdings noch das UD3H dazu kommt ist das noch ein anderer Fall.


----------



## UltraPhilSKill (27. Juni 2013)

Der Thread ist schon fast ein Jahr alt^^ Wie hast du den denn noch gefunden?  Habe meinen neuen (mittlerweile nicht mehr so neuen) PC jetzt seit Oktober letzten Jahres!  (Habe schließlich als Motherboard das Z77X-D3H von Gigabyte genommen)


----------

